# TRAP TRACER SHOTGUN SHELLS



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET OR HOW TO RELOAD A TRAP TRACER OR TRACER SHOTGUN SHELL ROUND? I THINK YOU USED TO BE ABLE TO BUY THEM FOR TRAP SHOOTING? PLEASE SEND A PM OR POST UP. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually saw a case of shotgun tracer round in the ammo section of gunbroker.com jan 29. I don't remember if what the price was or how much time was left in the auction.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

new info if you are still looking-tru tracer 12 gauge,250 rounds $55 current bid,seven days left on auction, item #90723330


----------

